# Healthy Meals



## sara (Jan 1, 2004)

*Meals for Thursday 1/1/04*

*9:20- *4 oz. extra lean turkey, 2 fish oil, 2 slices whole wheat sesame crackers 
_(29P,4.5F, 14 C, 3 Fiber) _
_*** Hot Tea w/ cinnamon*** _
*12:15- *¾ cup FF cottage cheese, 1 TSP flax oil, 10 blueberries 
_(19.5P, 5F, 0 C) _
*3:20*- 4 oz. extra lean turkey, ¼ cup FF cottage cheese, 2 slices whole wheat sesame crackers, ½ TSP olive oil, 6 blueberries, tomatoes, jalpeno pepper, green onions, cucumbers, lettuce 
_(32P, 5F, 14 C, 3 Fiber) _
_*** Hot cocoa w/ milk/ cinnamon***_
*6:30- *½ cup green lentils, 4 oz. extra lean turkey, 1 TSP PB, celery, green onions
_(34P, 4.5F, 10 C) _
*9:40-*]¼ cup ground beef, ¼ cup FF cottage cheese, ½ apple, 3 raisins, blueberries pumpkin seeds, peanuts, sunflower seeds, walnuts, cashews, tahini and PB butter, cucumbers, cabbage 
_(?P ?F? C?)_


----------



## katie64 (Jan 2, 2004)

Good luck with your new journal Sara, I love your other one, but I'm sure this one will be as educational, hope your well honey


----------



## sara (Jan 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by katie64 *_
> Good luck with your new journal Sara, I love your other one, but I'm sure this one will be as educational, hope your well honey




Thanx Kaite  
this will be slightly different, but still healthy!


----------



## sara (Jan 2, 2004)

*Meals for Friday 1/2/04*

*6:30*- ½ cup oats, ¼ cup LF cottage cheese, 2 egg whites, cinnamon 
*(12P, 4F) *
_*** Hot Cocoa/powdered non dairy milk*** _
*9:10- PWO Meal- *2/3 cup brown rice, 1 can tuna, 1 fish oil 
_(32P, 4F) _
*11:30*- 3 oz. Yam, ½ cup tuna,1 TSP Olive oil, lettuce, tomatoes
_(26P, 6F) _
*2:50- *1 cup milk, 1 TSP flax oil, 2 Strawberries 
_(8P, 5F) _
*5:50- *1 cup green lentils, 1 whole egg, ¼ cup FF, cottage cheese, celery, onions, Jalepeno pepper, Blueberries 
_(28P, 5F) _
*9:30- *2 oz. dry packed smoked salmon, lettuce, cucumbers 
_(13P, 5F )_
_*** Hot Cocoa/Powdered non dairy milk*** _


----------



## sara (Jan 3, 2004)

*Meals For Saturday 1/3/04*

*8:00*-2/3 cup brown rice, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, 1 whole egg, garlic 
_(19P, 6.2F) _
*11:00*- ¾ cup green lentils, ½ apple , ~ 1.5 oz. mossirla cheese
(_12P lentils), (~ 11 F cheese)_
*** Hot Cocoa/Powdered milk*** 
*1:45*- 1 Whole Wheat Pita bread, 2 oz. Dried Smoked Salmon, tomatoes, lettuce 
(_13P, 5F Salmon) (28C Pita) _
*5:00*- 1 Apple, 1/3 cup Fiber One cereal, ~ 3 TBSP peanuts
_(~ 5P, ~ 13F) _
*7:15- *1/3 cup Fiber One cereal, 6 blueberries, ½ cup FF cottage cheese, ½ TBSP PB, ½ TSP Tahini butter, 12 Almonds, pumpkin seeds (didn???t measure), cucumbers 
_(13P cottage cheese) (??F nuts)_
_*** Hot Cocoa/ Powdered milk*** _


----------



## sara (Jan 4, 2004)

*Meals Sunday 1/4/04*

*8:00*- ½ cup oats, ¼ cup FF Cottage cheese, 1 whole egg, 1 egg white, 6 blueberries, cinnamon 
_(20P, 8F, ~ 24C)_
_*Hot Tea/Powdered Milk*_
*11:00- *¼ cup brown rice, ½ cup green lentils, ~ 1 oz. mozrilla cheese, green beans, green onions 
_(15P, ~9F, 23C)_
*2:20*- 1 Apple, 1 Slice Bread, 4 oz. extra lean turkey, 10 Almonds, green onions, lettuce, celery, cucumbers 
_(26P, 9F, ~ 36C)_
*5:20*- ½ cup white beans, 2 slices Rye Whole-wheat crackers, ½ TBSP Olive oil, 7 olives, 1 TSP PB, tomatoes, celery, green onions
_(8P, 13F, 22C) _
*7:50- *1.25 serving Tuna, ½ TBSP Flax Oil, cucumbers, 6 peanuts 
_(16P, 11F) _
_** Hot Cocoa/ Powdered Milk** _
]*9:50- *(_I was hungry added an extra meal) _~ ½ cup FF cottage cheese, 6 blueberries, ?Almonds, ? Peanuts, ? Sunflower seeds
_(?P, ?F)  _


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2004)

*Meals Monday 1/5/04*

*7:10*- 1 cup FF Milk, 1/3 cup oats, 1 whole egg, 1 egg white, cinnamon
_(17P, 7F, 28C) _
*9:25- PWO*- 2 Slices Bread, ½ cup LF Cottage Cheese  
_(13P, 5F, 28C) _
*11:30*- 2/3 cup Brown rice, 3 oz. Chicken, 1 TSP Olive oil, green beans
(_24P, 9.5F, 28C) _
*2:30*- 3 oz. Yams, 4 oz. Pork, 1 TSP Olive oil, tomatoes, celery, lettuce
_(22P, 7F, ?C)_
_** Hot Cocoa/ Powdered Milk** _
*5:50- *1 Apple, 1/3 cup Fiber One cereal, 1 cheese serving, 7 Almonds
_(~7P, ~11F, ?C) _
*7:50*- 4 Peanuts, 2 Almonds, 2 Cashews   
_(1.92 P,  4.5F)_
*9:00*- ½ cup FF Cottage Cheese, ~ ¼ cup Home made gyros(beef) w/ cumin &curry spices, cabbage, cucumbers, green onions 
_(?P, ?F?) _
* _Hot Cocoa/ Powdered Milk/ 5 Blueberries* _


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2004)




----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_



Hey Jodi  
Are you near by ?


----------



## sara (Jan 7, 2004)

*Wednesday 1/7/04*

*6:00- *1 cup Milk, ¼ cup oats, 2 egg whites, 1 TBSP flaxseed meal, cinnamon 
_(16P, 3.75F, 25C)_
_*** Hot Cocoa*** _
*8:25*- 2 slices  bread, 1.5 serving tuna 
_(13P, 3.75F, 28C)_
*10:25- *4 oz. yams, 1 serving tuna, 1 TSP Olive oil, tomatoes, green beans 
_(13P, 5F, ~28C) _
*1:15- *1 Apple, 1 slice whole wheat cracker (5.5 C), 2oz. Smoked dried Salmon
_(13P, 5.5F)_
*5:30*- 1 cup baby lima beans, 1 TSP Olive oil, tomatoes, green onions, celery, lettuce, 10 blueberries 
_(16P, 5F, ~23C)_
*8:40- *½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TSP flax oil, 7 olives, cabbage 
_(13P, 5.5F) _
_** Hot Cocoa/ powdered milk*** _


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Hey Jodi
> Are you near by ?


Hi Sara,
Yes, I'm in Mesa now....... I'm so loving the weather


----------



## sara (Jan 7, 2004)

it gets chilly in the morning and at night here


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> it gets chilly in the morning and at night here


Try living where I just came from and then you will think otherwise.  I was walking around early this morning outside in a tank top.


----------



## sara (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Try living where I just came from and then you will think otherwise.  I was walking around early this morning outside in a tank top.



lucky you!
did you find a job yet?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2004)

I have an interview tomorrow


----------



## sara (Jan 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I have an interview tomorrow


where you have the interview at? I hope you get the job! best of luck Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks........some things I'd like to remain confidential for now.  Lets just say its an opportunity of a lifetime


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2004)

Good luck Jodi, All the Best I am sure you will nail it


----------



## sara (Jan 8, 2004)

you get the job first and we'll celerbate


----------



## Jodi (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks guys!  I'm not getting my hopes up though just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## sara (Jan 8, 2004)

*Thursday 1/08/04*

*7:50 (Pre-cardio) *1 cup milk, 1 slice bread, 2 egg whites, cocoa 
_(19P, 27C, 1.5F) _
*10:40- *1 slice bread, 1 TBSP Hummus dip, 2 oz. pork
(_15P, 3.5F, 27C) _
*1:40*- 1 cup baby lima beans, 1 slice whole wheat cracker, 7 olives, 1 TSP Olive oil, tomatoes, celery, green onions, lettuce
_(16P, 6.5F, ~28C)_
*4:30*- 1 apple, 1 cheese, handful peanuts, 1 home made oats/egg cookie _(1.2F, 1P, 4.8F)_
_(~8P, ?F, ?C) _
*7:00- *1 low carb tortilla, 1 large whole egg, 1 TSP FF ceasear dressing, tomatoes, green onions, cabbage 
_(12P, 8F, 4C) _
* Hot Cocoa/powdered milk/ cinnamon 
*9:25- *~ 1/3 cup FF cottage cheese, small slice low carb tortilla, 11 Almonds, ? PB, ? sunflower seeds
*(?P?F?C?)  *


----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2004)

*Friday 1/9/04*

*7:30*- ½ cup oats, 1 egg white, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, cinnamon 
(15P, 4F, ~24C) 
* Hot Black Tea/ dry milk
*10:30- *½ cup(Red) kidney beans, 1 orange, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TSP Olive oil 
_(15P, 3.5F)_
*1:15- *1 cup garbanzo beans, ½ apple, 7 olives, 1 TSP FF Caesar dressing, tomatoes, cucumbers  
_(~16P, 5.2F)_
*4:10- *1 cheese 
_(5P, 6F) _
*7:00- *1 low carb tortilla, 1large whole egg, tomatoes, green beans, green onions, celery
_(12P, 8F, 3C) _
*9:25- *½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TBSP PB, 6 blueberries
_(~16P, 10F) _
_* Hot Cocoa/dry milk/cinnamon* _


----------



## sara (Jan 10, 2004)

*Saturday 1/10/04 *

*8:10*- 1/3 cup oats, 1 cup FF milk, 1 egg white, 1 TBSP flaxseed meal, ½ TBSP PB, cinnanon
_(~14P, 8.25F, ~30C)_
_** Hot Black Tea/powdered milk** _
*11:40- *cheese 
_(5P, 6F) _
*2:15*- 1 cup kidney (red) beans, ½ pink grapefruit, 2 TSP Olive oil, tomatoes, green beans, onions 
_(16P, 10F, ~26C) _
*5:30- *2 slices bread, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TSP PB
_(~17P, 7F, 28C) _
_**  Hot Cocoa/ powdered milk ** _
*9:00- *¾ cup FF cottage cheese, ½ grapefruit, ½ low carb tortilla, Fiber One cereal, ~ 2 TBSP PB, 10 Almonds, some tahini butter & Sunflower seeds, 7 olives, cucumbers, broccoli, lettuce


----------



## sara (Jan 15, 2004)

*Wednesday 1/14/04*

*7:30- *½ grapefruit, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 TSP Tahini butter
_(13P, 6F, 20C) _
*9:40-PWO*- 1 cup FF milk 
_(9P, 0F, 13C) _
*11:30- *1 cup cooked black eye peas, 2 TSP Olive oil, garlic, broccoli
_(18P, 10F, 26C) _
*2:30*- ¼ cup soy nuts, 2 slices whole wheat crackers
(_15P, 10F, 21C)_
*5:15*- 1 whole wheat pita, 1 Bocca veggie burger, 1 TSP Olive oil, tomatoes, lettuce
_(17P, 6F, 30C) _
*8:40- *½ cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 TSP Olive oil, lettuce, cucumber, broccoli, garlic, onions
_(13P, 12F, 7C) _
_** Hot Cocoa/powdered milk/cinnamon** _
*10:30*- cucumbers, less than ¼ cup soy nuts, ~ 2 TSP PB
_(~10P, ~18F, ~10C (from nuts) ) _

*Today???s Cal Total ~ 1460 cals *


----------



## sara (Jan 15, 2004)

*Thursday 1/15/04*

*7:50- *½ cup brown rice, ¼ grapefruit, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 1 large egg 
(_14P, 8F, 30C)_
*10:50- *½ cup brown rice, 4 oz. pork, 1 TSP PB, broccoli, tomatoes 
_(22, 6F, 24C) _
*3:00- *¼ cup soy nuts, 4 cashews, 5 peanuts, 1 almond 
_(~16P, ~15F, ~10C) _
*5:40*- 1 cup blackeye peas, ½ TBSP Olive oil, garlic, parsley, broccoli 
_(18P, 7F, 26C)_
_** Hot Cocoa/powdered milk**_
*9:00- *½ cup extra lean beef, cheese, 7 olives, PB, pistachios, almonds, few walnuts, piece whole wheat pita bread, cottage cheese, home made LF yogurt, Natural Honey, lettuce, 
_cucumbers, onions 
** Hot Tea/ honey** _
*(?P?F?C?)*


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

darn looks yummy!!  
do you make the home made LF yogurt yourself?


----------



## sara (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> darn looks yummy!!
> do you make the home made LF yogurt yourself?



actually my mom makes  it for me...she makes the full fat yogurt for the family and the LF for me


----------



## sara (Jan 16, 2004)

*Friday 1/16/04*

*8:30*- 1 apple, ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TBSP PB 
*~ 13P, 30C, 6F*
_** Hot Tea/Powdered milk** _
*12:10- *½ cup soy nuts 
*~ 15P, 10C, 9F*
*3:40*- 2 low carb tortillas, ¼ cup 2% cottage cheese, 2 egg whites, tomatoes, broccoli, parsley*~23P, 9C, 5F *
*6:50- *¾ cup home made LF yogurt (made from 1% milk, and non dairy/sugar free powdered milk)
*?P,?C,?F *_---> 30 minutes after 20 minutes cardio_
*9:30*- 1 Bocca burger, 1/3 cup shreded mozerilla cheese, 7 olives, cucumber, onions, garlic, lettuce*21P, 3C, 9F*
_*** Hot Cocoa/powdered milk*** _


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> actually my mom makes  it for me...she makes the full fat yogurt for the family and the LF for me



nice mommy!  
Have a good day hun


----------



## sara (Jan 17, 2004)

I love my mom! 
Thanx


----------



## sara (Jan 17, 2004)

*Saturday 1/17/04*

*8:05- *1/3 cup oats, 1 cup 1% milk, 1 egg white, ½ TBSP PB, 6 blueberries, cinnamon
_~(16P, 9F, 30C)_
_** Hot Black Tea/Powdered milk**_
*12:05*- 2 servings cheese 
_(10P, 12F)_
*2:00- *1 slice bread, 1 peach, 2TBSP hummus dip, ¼ cup tuna, 7 olives, cucumber
_~(17P, 4.5F, 28C)_
*5:05- PWO*- ¾ cup brown rice, ¼ cup tuna, ½ TSP Olive oil, tomatoes, parsley 
_~(17P, 4.5F, 28C)_
*6:50- *1 cup Uncle Sam???s cereal, 1/3 cup 2% cottage cheese
_~(15P, 6.5F, 31C)_
*9:00*- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese, ½ TBSP Flax oil, 7 olives, 8 Almonds, peanuts and walnuts, 1 date, bite whole wheat pita bread, bite cheese, small handful Uncle Sam???s cereal, broccoli, green onions, lettuce 
_** Hot Cocoa/powdered  milk/cinnamon** _


----------



## sara (Jan 19, 2004)

*Monday 1/19/04*

*8:05- *1 low carb tortilla, 1/3 cup shredded cheese, 1 egg white
Veggies: tomatoes, green onions 
_(16P, 4C, 9F) _
***Hot Tea/Powdered milk***
*11:00*-8 oz. unsweetened chocolate soy milk, 1 TBSP PB 
(_12P, 1C, 12.5F) _
*2:15- *1 low carb tortilla, ~ 2oz. shish kabob 
veggies: tomatoes, celery 
_(~20P, 3C, ~12F) _
*5:05- *2 oz. chicken, ½ TBSP Olive oil, 7 olives, 5 Almonds
veggies: tomatoes, broccoli, celery, green onions, lettuce 
_(16P, 1C, 13F) _
*8:00- *~ 1 oz. chicken, bite mozirrola cheese, ~ 1 TBSP PB, few walnuts and Almonds, 2 TBSP Raw peanuts, sunflower seeds, 2 TBSP cottage cheese, ~ 1/3 cup blueberries 
veggies: celery, green onions 
*** Hot Cocoa/powdered milk** *


----------



## atherjen (Jan 20, 2004)

as always your diet looks very tasty!


----------



## sara (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> as always your diet looks very tasty!



Thanx  
But,I don't feel my diet is well balanced like it used to


----------



## sara (Jan 20, 2004)

*Tuesday 1/20/04*

*Push Routine*

*DB Chest  Press *17.5/12, 17.5/12, 17.5/12, 20/8, 20/7 

*DB Incline bench flye *15/12. 15/12, 17.5/7, 17.5/8 

*Pec Dec Flye Machine *32.5/12, 40/6, 40/6 

*DB Shoulder press *15/12, 15/9, 17.5/5

*DB Front Raise *12.5/12, 15/7, 15/8 

*Triceps press (machine*) 62.5/12, 67.5/8, 67.5/7 

*DB kick back *20/12, 22.5/12, 25/10 

*DB Arm wrist *5/12, 5/12


----------



## Jill (Jan 20, 2004)

Why the drastic drop in protein Sara?


----------



## sara (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Why the drastic drop in protein Sara?



one I was 12 I had a very high protein in my uraine... now it's normal.. I saw my doctor few weeks ago and told him about my diet, he recomended to decrease my protein intake, just because I had problems before


----------



## sara (Jan 20, 2004)

*Tuesday 1/20/04*

*7:20- *1 low carb tortilla, 1/3 cup shredded cheese, 1 egg white, tomatoes 
_(16P, 4C, 8F_) 
*** Hot Tea/Powdered milk** *
*10:15 PWO-(*10 minutes after w/o)- ½ cup 2% cottage cheese 
_(13P, 2F) _
*11:50- *1 low carb tortilla, 2 whole eggs 
_(17P, 5C, 12F_) 
*2:15*- 1 sugar free beef jerkey (13P, 1C, 1.5F), 15 Almonds, 4-5 soy nuts 
_(~ 15P, ~2C, ~12F_) 
*** very small sample decaf coffee** *
*6:00*- 2.5 oz. tenderloin pork, ~ 1 ½ TBSP Almond butter, ~  ½ TBSP PB, peanuts, few walnuts, some pumpkin seeds, sunflower seeds, ½ green apple, ¼ cup blueberries, 2 TBSP cottage cheese, handful green peas,   handful uncle sam???s cereal
veggies: celery, broccoli, green onions, eggplants, cauliflower
_( I was very very hungry) __I shouldn???t have eaten the green peas and the apple!_ 
_*** Hot Tea/Powdered milk** *_
*7:40- *small handful soy nuts, few *green peas *  
*~9:00-(pre-planned*) Hot cocoa/powdered milk/cinnamon, 4 oz.cup unsweetend chocolate soy milk 
_(4.5P, 1C, 2.5F) _(I might add some green veggies if I feel hungry)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey Sara -- your meals sound yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope your doing great!


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Sara -- your meals sound yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope your doing great!



Thanx Stacey  
but are they very healthy?


----------



## sara (Jan 21, 2004)

*Wednesday 1/21/04*

*8:15*- 1 low carb tortilla, 2 whole eggs, tomatoes 
(*17P, 5C, 12F*) 
_** Hot Tea/Powdered milk** _

*12:15*- 1.5 serving tuna, ½ TBSP Olive oil, 7 olives
 Veggies:broccoli, lettuce, parsley
*(~19P, 1C, 8.75F) *
_** Hot Tea/Powdered milk** _

*3:30*- 1 cheese stick 
*(7P, 1 C, 6F)*

*6:00- *1 serving tuna, ½ TBSP Olive oil
Veggies: broccoli, cauliflower, green onions, celery, eggplants (soup)
*(13P, 7.5F) *

*8:30*-1/2 cup 2% cottage cheese, 1/4 cup sunflower seeds, 15 blueberries, cinnamon
*(18P, 6C, 13F) *
_** Hot Cocoa/powdered milk** _


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2004)

Sunday 1/25/04

*8:00*- 2 egg whites, 1 whole egg, tomatoes, broccoli 
_*(12P, 5F*_) 
_** Hot Tea** _
_**2 sugar free, 0 carbs candy**_
_*12:00- PWO*_- ¾ cup FF cottage cheese, lettuce
*(18P, 0F) *
*1:30*- 3 oz. chicken, 1 TSP Olive oil, PB, few sunflower seeds and walnuts, 1 sugar free jello, veggies 
(*24P, ?F) *
*5:30- *~2.5 oz. chicken, celery, FF dressing 
*(~20P, 3F) *
*8:20*- ~ ¾ cup LF cottage cheese, few sunflower seeds, broccoli, FF dressing
*(~18P, ~8F) *
_** Hot Cocoa/powdered milk/cinnamon) _


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

Hi Sara. to know know approx how many calories you got in yestatday? they seem low..


----------



## sara (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hi Sara. to know know approx how many calories you got in yestatday? they seem low..



I know, I was making up for the couple days that my cals were very high! but my 1:30 meal was very high in fat
to answer you'r question. I'm not sure how many cals I consumed 
I know starting tomorrow... I will limit my fat intake up 6 grams per meal and low or no carbs.. I will try to do this for one whole week, then I will go back to my normal routine... I've been cheating alot lately and gained some bad weight....   gotta make it up


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

Dont be too hard on yourself hun. Just stya on track this week and you'll be fine!   try not to let those calories drop too low though (remember how counter productive to our goals that can be.. I wont preach about it.. hehe)


----------



## sara (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Dont be too hard on yourself hun. Just stya on track this week and you'll be fine!   try not to let those calories drop too low though (remember how counter productive to our goals that can be.. I wont preach about it.. hehe)



I know what you mean  and thank you  
My face looks so fat now, and my clothes are getting tight.. staying low carb/fat this few days would help me get back to my shape! I hope


----------



## sara (Jan 27, 2004)

Meals 1/27/04

7:05- 2 egg whites, 1 cheese, broccoli, tomatoes
(14P, 6F) 
** Hot Tea/Powdered milk** 

9:30- PWO- 2 egg whites, 1/4 cup 2% cottage cheese 
(13P, 1.5F) 

12:30- ~ 3-4 oz. X-tra Lean turkey breast, 1 TSP Olive Oil, VeggiesL broccoli, cauliflower, celery, spices&seasonings 
(~20P, 6F) 

3:00- celery,1 TSP  FF dressing
(0P, 0F) 

~3:30- 1/2 cup 4% cottage cheese, 1 strawberry, 6 blueberries
I may add some more fat 
(13P

~6:30- 
~9:30-


----------



## Stacey (Jan 27, 2004)

Hey Girl!! I agree with atherjen--Just stay on track now and you will be okay-- my clothes were getting tight too soo I know what ya mean!!!!


----------



## sara (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Girl!! I agree with atherjen--Just stay on track now and you will be okay-- my clothes were getting tight too soo I know what ya mean!!!!



Thanx hun  
I will see what I can do


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2004)

Dont be so hard on yourself!  Just focus on getting back on track- Your so dedicated  Dont go to low on the calories though!


----------



## sara (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanx guys  I will start fresh tomorrow! promise 
Pre-planned meals for tomorrow: 

Meal 1
1/3 oats, 1/3 cottage cheese, egg whites
Meal 2 
1 cup cooked lentils, cheese, veggies 
Meal 3
1 can Tuna, veggies, olive oil 
Meal 4 
1/2 cup cottage cheese, veggies, berries, fish oil 

What you guys think? a mix of carbs.fats and protein


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Thanx guys  I will start fresh tomorrow! promise
> Pre-planned meals for tomorrow:
> 
> ...



is it low fat cheese? 
otherwise looks great! although I would add in _1more_ lil meal!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jan 28, 2004)

Diet is really looking good Sara, keep up the hard work. Dedication is definitely showing. Have you stayed in control of your binges? How often are you getting cravings? 

What are your stats if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## sara (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by MonStar *_
> Diet is really looking good Sara, keep up the hard work. Dedication is definitely showing. Have you stayed in control of your binges? How often are you getting cravings?
> 
> What are your stats if you dont mind me asking?


Thanx Monstar! My diet was looking great about a month ago.. been cheating/bingeing lately and I???m not liking this at all.. I???m not getting cravings, I just feel like filling myself with food that I don???t eat on my daily basis. 
I???m 5???3, used to be 110 lbs. weighted myself yesterday and I???m 120 lbs. I know what I gained is fat not muscles. I want to go back where I was about a month ago, and then I???ll start trying to gain muscles..


----------



## sara (Jan 28, 2004)

.


----------



## sara (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> is it low fat cheese?
> otherwise looks great! although I would add in _1more_ lil meal!



Thanx atherjen  
I actually changed my meals for today... I will post them later tonight.. the cheese would've been a 6 grams fat, 7 protein


----------



## sara (Jan 28, 2004)

*Wednesday 1/28/04*

*8:20*- ¼ cup tuna, 1 whole egg, tomatoes, broccoli
*(19P, 5.5F) *

_** Hot Tea/powdered non-dairy milk***_

*11:20- *1/3 cup tuna, 1 whole egg, Fat-free /sugar free pudding and jello
veggies: celery, broccoli, onions
*(20P, 6.5F) *

*5:30*- ¼ cup tuna, 1 cheese, 15 blueberries, 1 strawberry, some Sugar-free pudding
Veggies: tomatoes, green onions, red pepper, cucumbers, broccoli 
*(20P, 6.5F) *

*8:30*- ~ ¾ FF or 1 cup FF cottage cheese, 1 cheese, peanuts, sunflower seeds, cashews, pistachios
*(?P, ?F) *
_** Hot cocoa/powdered non dairy milk** 
_


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2004)

Thursday 1/29/04

Chest/Back 

DB Chest press 17.5/15, 20/12, 20/9, 20/7

Incline machine chest press 62.5/10, 62.5/8, 62.5/8, 62.5/6

DB incline Flye 17/10, 17/8, 17/7, 17/7

Pec Dec Flye 30/15, 32.5/10, 40/6, 40/6

DB Row 20/12, 22.5/12, 22.5/10

Wide grip lat pull down 55/12, 62.5/10, 62.5/7, 67.5/6

Close grip cable row 50/10, 50/7, 50/7, 50/8


----------



## sara (Jan 29, 2004)

Thursday 1/29/04

7:00- Turkey breast, 1 whole egg, tomatoes 
(~23P, 6.5F) 

** Hot Tea/Powdered milk** 

9:30- PWO 1/4 cup FF cottage cheese, 1/4 cup 4% cottage cheese
(13P, 2.5F) 

12:15- 4 oz. pork, 1 TBSP dressing, some FF cream cheese, 1 strawberry, sugar-free candy 
Veggies: cucumbers, tomatoes, lettuce

4:30- 1 cheese stick
(7P, 6F) 

6:30- ~ 2 oz. chicken liver, lots nuts: (pistachios, peanuts, cashews, sunflower seeds),1 SF/FF jello, cookies, crackers, 1 strawberry, FF cream cheese, whip cream with the PB!
(?P,?F) 

9:30- cheese, mixed cereal (soy cereal, oatbran cereal, fiber one cereal), 1/3 apple, 1/4 cup milk, PB, few crackers, some honey


----------



## atherjen (Jan 30, 2004)

hey Sara.. as always diet is looking yummy! 
can I make a few suggestions in regards to your post on wanting to drop a lil before the wedding?


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hey Sara.. as always diet is looking yummy!
> can I make a few suggestions in regards to your post on wanting to drop a lil before the wedding?



of course


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> Thursday 1/29/04
> 
> 7:00- Turkey breast, 1 whole egg, tomatoes
> ...



Okie here were my suggestions..
ID drop the dressing, honey,  FF cream cheese and limit the sugar free candy until the wedding. these products can actaully make you retain water with the added sodium, fillers and artifical sweetners.(those cookies and crackers should be cut too). 
another suggestion a couple weeks prior to the wedding would be to cut out dairy products.. as lactose tends to make peoples skin appear thicker and hold more water. You should notice a diff after a week or so. 
are you having any higher carb days?? with oats or brown rice of that sort. you may want to bump your protein up a bit too, doesnt seem like your getting quite enough.
these are just my opinons hun.


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanx  
you'r suggestions sound great... the cookies and crackers were cheat meal  
I can't increase my protein intake like  I used to. ( I had some problems before) and it's recommended not to be on a high protein diet. 
a week before the wedding cut all dairy products? I will do that


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

What is this jello, cottage cheese thing? Is it a desert? Do you mix cream cheese with it?


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2004)

I melted the blueberries and cream cheese in microwave.. then mixed it with the jello and on top added some cottage cheese


----------



## sara (Jan 31, 2004)

*Saturday 1/31/04*

*8:00*- 2/3 cup Atkins (almond crunch) cereal, 1/3 cup 4% cottage cheese, 1 strawberry, 1 TBSP FF cream cheese
*(23P, 6F*) 
** Hot Tea/*Powdered milk** *

*2:00- *1/4 cup tuna, 1 whole egg
veggies: broccoli, tomatoes, green onions, red pepper
*(20P, 6F) *

*4:10*- 1 whole egg, 1/4 cup tuna, 1/2 cup Atkins cereal, 
10 peanuts, 10 pistachios, few soy nuts, some sunflower seeds, 10 blueberries, ~ 1/4 cup FF cottage cheese, 1 TBSP FF cream cheese, Sugar-Free jello
*(?P, ?F) *

*~7:30*- 1 egg white, 1 slice FF cheese, handful Atkin's cerel, piece regular cheese, 1 oz. nuts, few spoons SF jello, few spoons FF cottage cheese 
*(?P, ?F*) 
_** Hot Tea/Powdered milk**_


*9:30- * 1/3 cup FF cottage cheese, 2 spoons SF jello, peanuts, sunflower seeds, 15 blueberries 
(?P ?F)


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2004)

guys and girls, starting tomorrow till the 22'nd of this month, I will be cutting on carbs and keep my fat intake between 5-10 grams per meal and have lots of fiber (veggies).. 
The next 3 days. I wont have any dairy.. 

Tomorrow's meals would be something like: 

ONE- unsweetend soy milk (7 Protein, 3 Fat, 5 carbs, 4 fiber)
         1 TSP PB (3 fat) 

TWO- 1/2 cup tuna, 1 TSP olive oil, green veggies
(26P, 6F, 0 C) 

THREE- Same as TWO or other fish 

FOUR- Same as ONE 

FIVE- Tuna or other fish


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2004)

Nothing like killing your metabolism and putting yourself in starvation mode. 

Sara, we have been through this time and again.   Why can't you understand this?   You are anorexic.  Stop dieting for christ sakes.


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2004)

Jodi, for the past few weeks I have been binging and gained lots of weight.. I need to clean up my diet and lose all the water from my stomach...


----------



## sara (Feb 1, 2004)

I gained 10 lbs. for the past 2 weeks, and I know tha's not the 10 lbs. that I wanted to gain!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 2, 2004)

And you think starving yourself is the way to do this?  For shame, you know better than that.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 2, 2004)

sara...i hope this doesn't anger you.  i don't post much in your journals but i've read along for ages.

i truly believe you have an eating disorder.  i would urge you to talk to a professional.  i see a definite binge/starvation pattern here and i'm worried for you.


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanx for all you'r concerns guys  especially jodi, nikegurl 
I think I can handle it, I can fix my eating habits by myself and some little help from you guys. I will go back to eating carbs as soon as I lose all that water weight and my clothes would fit the same like they used to. 
All I'm confused about is my fat intake... how much should I consume when I'm at a low carb/ low protein and want to lose BF


----------



## sara (Feb 2, 2004)

Monday 2/2/2004

8:30- 1/2 cup tuna, 1 TSP olive oil 
(26P, 6F) 
**2 Hot Tea/ Powdered milk**

11:50- 8 oz. unsweetened soy milk, 1 TSP PB 
(8P, 6F) 

2:50- 1 genisoy low carb bar 
(13P, 6F, 2 C) 

3:30- 1/2 cup Atkin's cereal, peanuts,  cashews, sugar free jello, ~ 1/2 cup unsweetend soy milk
Veggies: broccoli 
(?P, ?F) 

9:30- 1 can sardine (20P, 5F, 2 C) 
10 peanuts, broccoli 
1 carb/ 1 fiber Hot cocoa/ some unsweetend soy milk


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2004)

Tuesday 2/4/2004

7:20- 1/2 Atkin's bagel, 1/4 cup tuna, 1/2 TBSP Olive oil, some tahini butter
(23P, ~12F, 4.5C) 
***2 Hot Tea/powdered non dairy milk** 

10:05- PWO- 1 Genisoy low carb bar
(15P, 4.5F, 2C) 
*** Hot Herbal Tea** 

12:00- 1/3 cup tuna, 1 Atkin's bagel (20P, 4F, 9C),  ~ 1/2 cup Atkin's cerealw/ some unsweetend soy milk, Peanuts! PB! ,Tahini butter!, sunflower seeds, SF Jello, broccoli 
(?P, ?F? ?C)

FOUR- Maybe some fish and veggies
FIVE


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Sara-- Your meals look good today!! 

When is this wedding??


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Do You make your own atkins bagels??? Whats the carb intake in them???

I do suggest you up your protein!!


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Stacey. I'm trying to clean my meals, I had lots of fats in 12:00 meal.. I'll decrease the fat in my next meals  
the atkin's bagels are already made.. the bag comes in 6 bagels
1 bagel= 200 cals, 20 protein, 4 fat, 20 carbs, 11 fiber (total carbs= 9) 
I had lots of protein in my 12:00 meal counting the bagel cereal and tuna they all high in protein especially the cereal 13 grams and the bagel 20 grams.


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Sara-- Your meals look good today!!
> 
> When is this wedding??



the wedding is on the 22'nd of this month


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2004)

Tuesday 2/4/2004

7:20- 1/2 Atkin's bagel, 1/4 cup tuna, 1/2 TBSP Olive oil, some tahini butter
(23P, ~12F, 4.5C) 
***2 Hot Tea/powdered non dairy milk** 

10:05- PWO- 1 Genisoy low carb bar
(15P, 4.5F, 2C) 
*** Hot Herbal Tea** 

12:00- 1/3 cup tuna, 1 Atkin's bagel (20P, 4F, 9C),  ~ 1/2 cup Atkin's cerealw/ some unsweetend soy milk, Peanuts! PB! ,Tahini butter!, sunflower seeds, SF Jello, broccoli 
(?P, ?F? ?C)

4:00- 1/4 cup tuna, ~1/2 cup mashed kidney beans, ~ 3/4 cup cereal mix (atkin's cereal, fiber one, multi grain), ~ 1/3 cup unsweetend soy milk, ~ 1 TSP Honey!, some cashews, blueberries, tomatoes, green onions 
(?P, ?F, ?C)
** Hot Tea** 

8:15- 1 can sardine (20P, 5F, 1C) 
 ~ 1/2 cup cereal mix, SF jello, green onions, cucumbers


----------



## sara (Feb 3, 2004)

Tuesday 2/3/04

AM workout Biceps/Triceps

Barbell curl- warm up set without weight/15 reps, 15/11reps, 15/8 reps, 15/7, 15/7 

(Super-sets) 
Cable curl 25/11, 25/8, 30/6
DB curl 17.5/10, 17.5/8, 17.5/7

DB extensions 17.5/12, 20/8, 20/6

Seated dip machine (press down) 62.5/10, 62.5/11, 67.5/6, 67.5/6

Assist dip machine 40/6, 40/6, 46/7  (used to do this with more tensity, since I started doing it as a last excersise the weight dropped down )

ABS: 3 sets crunches on ball + crunches w/ 10 lbs. plate
        3 sets hang leg raise

PM workout- (I had the time today do workout twice) 

Legs/ABS/ walk incline 

(super-sets) 
Hang leg raise  20 reps each set (3 sets) 
Squats  50/15, 60/15, 60/12 

(Super-sets) 
Leg press 180/15, 200/15, 200/11
Leg curl 62.5/12, 62.5/7, 62.5/7

Seated leg curl 75/8, 75/8, 75/8

15 minutes walked on treadmill with high incline


----------

